# question on how to tune JL Audio 500/1 amp



## ddnmkun (Jul 29, 2002)

Hi, i just installed my JL 500/1 amp with one JL 10W6. But the bass isnt strong enough. Is anybody here knows which switch in the amp helps me to tune to a strong bass output?
I saw these switches in the 500/1:
/infrasonic Filter on/off
Infrasonic Freq
"Q"
Center Freq.
Boost(dB)
Amp LP Filter off/12dB/24dB
Filter Freq.(Hz)
Amplifier Input Section
Input Voltage low/high
Signal Sensing off/on
Thanks


----------



## illcaptive (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: question on how to tune JL Audio 500/1 amp (ddnmkun)*

turn the freq to 80hz. center freq 40 hz turn off infrasonic inless in bandpass or ported enclosure. and set to 2v and 12db. then it will hit hard. i have the same amp on a 12w7. oh and also turn up the gain till you have the bass you want.


----------



## illcaptive (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: question on how to tune JL Audio 500/1 amp (illcaptive)*

sorry the signal sens dosent matter if you are running remote wire. q set to about 2 ish i think or in the middle. and the 2 volt thing meant the low setting.


----------



## ddnmkun (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: question on how to tune JL Audio 500/1 amp (illcaptive)*

thanks a lot!! let me try it out


----------



## ddnmkun (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: question on how to tune JL Audio 500/1 amp (illcaptive)*

This setting ROCKS my JL W6!!!
Thanks illcaptive for your help!!!


----------



## illcaptive (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: question on how to tune JL Audio 500/1 amp (ddnmkun)*

no problem


----------

